# Knit Slippers for Beginners



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

A basic pattern for beginning slipper knitters. It's so cold her in Pacific NW that slippers are always a welcome addition to footwear collections.

http://www.aokcorral.com/projects/how2oct2005.htm

And here's a pattern for knit mocassins: 
http://www.crochetandknitting.com/mocslipk.htm


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like a fabulous first slipper project! I also found this pattern on Ravelry (search AOk) and put it into my library for later!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I made a pair of the second picture and they are wonderful!!


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just finishing up a pair like the lighter colored ones in the first picture! They are warm and keep your ankles as well as your feet toasty!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Never too early to start knitting for Christmas 2013!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely patterns, I will knit both of them. Thank you.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!! I will have to try these!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Slippers might make nice gifts for retirement homes or care facilities, if anyone is doing some volunteer activity. What a nice way to make someone's day. I'd like in a variegated green yarn


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

ThANKS FOR THE PATTERN. RLMAYKNIT


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorable  Thank you


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I made a pair of the second picture and they are wonderful!!


how do you get the english version please


----------

